# Kogalymavia Flight 9268 Crashes in Egypt, All 224 Dead



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 31, 2015)

A Kogalymavia Airbus A321 has crashed in the Sinai Penisula in Egypt; no survivors among the 224 on board: http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/31/middleeast/egypt-plane-crash/index.html.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 31, 2015)

Never heard of this outfit. Condolences to all the surviving family members.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 31, 2015)

Neither have I. They appear to have had only 5 A321s operating as "Metrojet". This is a major crash, RIP.


----------



## jis (Nov 1, 2015)

They are a Russian Airline curiously incorporated in Ireland!


----------

